# Publicity Stunt: Promobot hit by Tesla @ CES Las Vegas



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

If you're thinking that this might have been a publicity stunt, well, so are lots of people. Teslas don't have a "full self-driving" mode. Autopilot, the automaker's semiautonomous system, is made for highways, not the sort of private road shown in a video of the alleged crash published by the robotics company.

Promobot seems to start falling over just a moment before the car gets to it. And that video appears to show a rope snaking away from the incident-the sort that could be used, say, to pull down a robot that hadn't been hit by a car at all. The company, also called Promobot, did not respond to a request for comment. Tesla declined to comment.

https://www.wired.com/story/tesla-p... NL 010919 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I can’t figure out why this would be a publicity stunt. 

I’ve read what I can find but how does this benefit anyone? Bad publicity is still publicity but I would think in the autonomous world bad publicity wouldn’t be what they wanted.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MHR said:


> I can't figure out why this would be a publicity stunt.
> 
> I've read what I can find but how does this benefit anyone? Bad publicity is still publicity but I would think in the autonomous world bad publicity wouldn't be what they wanted.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MHR said:


> I can't figure out why this would be a publicity stunt.
> 
> I've read what I can find but how does this benefit anyone? Bad publicity is still publicity but I would think in the autonomous world bad publicity wouldn't be what they wanted.


They could now be saying it was a stunt to try to evade from the fact that something got hit by the tesla.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay, I think I’m getting the hang of this story. So a Tesla runs into something yet again and their trying to cover it up by saying it was a stunt. 

Anyhoo...please do not correct me. Yes, I understand that Tesla is not fully autonomous, that it was the fault of the driver or whatever. I know that stuff...sorta.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm viewing on an iPad with Retina display,
Is this Tesla color polo green? Sharp


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

They are calling it a very fancy name...metallic green. I’m colorblind and I could have named it that color.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MHR said:


> They are calling it a very fancy name...metallic green. I'm colorblind and I could have named it that color.


In the NE all I ever see is black or white Teslas
Black or silver Benz
Black, white or silver SUVs

The green pleasantly stimulates my rods & cones


----------



## RalphNader (Aug 30, 2018)

I just got my Tesla. and all I can see are good things with "auto-no-mess." The passengers that have the courage to sit next to me love it...



MHR said:


> They are calling it a very fancy name...metallic green. I'm colorblind and I could have named it that color.


I see the green. You see it more in the middle of the doors, near the handle .


----------

